# Convention in Irving in 2010



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.discus2010.com/

Is this something y'all would want to look into getting involved with? If so, I'll find out who to contact and all that.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Phil,
what did you have in mind?
Cindy*


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

You do not haft to look very far. I am on the board and working to put the show on next June. 

It will be fun and I hope everyone can come to the show.

D'Wyatt


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there going to be an auction as well? I always enjoy those.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey D'wyatt, long time no "see". How're you doing? Is there anything those of you organizing this deal can use help with? 

I'm not sure about an auction, but I bet there'll be lots to buy. I'm speaking on planted tanks and that usually gets people in the mood to buy cuttings come auction time. Even if not, there are going to be some really great speakers (other than me) to see. No doubt there'll be partying aplenty as well.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

There will be an auction on Sunday. Right now we are trying to get sponsors and that kind of thing.
We can use help on about everything. Especially at the show. You can contact Jim Hall he is trying to get help with a few things at the moment. Are you going to be at the Christmas party for the plant club or how about the one for the Texas Chiclid Association or the DFW Fish Box here in Dallas this coming weekend. If you are we can discuss thing a little more there.

D'Wyatt


----------

